# girls, would you date a guy with acne?



## elemenohpee (Dec 18, 2011)

Be honest. Ive always wondered what really goes through your head when you see a guy with all that **** on his face..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess yes..if he is the one m in love with ..


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Girls do date guys with acne. I actually saw a couple hugging each other and I saw the guy with mild acne.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes. That wouldn't ever be the sole factor for me not to date someone.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

When I see a guy with acne I literally think that there is no need for that in the 21st century. Dermatologists can fix that. Easily. Which is probably why I have not seen anyone with acne in years.

I live in Europe btw and health insurance pays for acne treatments. Go and see a dermatologist. It is well worth the money.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

I love squeezing pimples


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

Lisa said:


> When I see a guy with acne I literally think that there is no need for that in the 21st century. Dermatologists can fix that. Easily. Which is probably why I have not seen anyone with acne in years.
> 
> I live in Europe btw and health insurance pays for acne treatments. Go and see a dermatologist. It is well worth the money.


Wow, in the US health insurance, at least not most I know of, don't cover that. Wish it did, that would have helped me years ago, and many others..

But honestly, acne does not bother me, and I see girls all the time with guys who have acne.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Lisa said:


> When I see a guy with acne I literally think that there is no need for that in the 21st century. Dermatologists can fix that. Easily. Which is probably why I have not seen anyone with acne in years.
> 
> I live in Europe btw and health insurance pays for acne treatments. Go and see a dermatologist. It is well worth the money.


When I was younger, I had a terrible case of acne.

I went to the dermatologist, he prescribed me accutane.

Only.. it cost me (or my dad) 110$ a month per pack of pills. That's a lot of money for a 16-year old.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

TPower said:


> When I was younger, I had a terrible case of acne.
> 
> I went to the dermatologist, he prescribed me accutane.
> 
> Only.. it cost me (or my dad) 110$ a month per pack of pills. That's a lot of money for a 16-year old.


Yes, that is a lot of money.

People really suffer from acne though. It can be so bad and it leaves scars as well. Occasionally we get people on here who seem to develop SA predominantly because of their acne. I always feel very sorry. It is such a curable thing.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Yes, that is a lot of money.
> 
> People really suffer from acne though. It can be so bad and it leaves scars as well. Occasionally we get people on here who seem to develop SA predominantly because of their acne. I always feel very sorry. It is such a curable thing.


For some people acne is only curable by taking accutane (and even then it is not 100% effective), which, as previously stated, is far from cheap in the US. I once had really bad acne for a few years and went to a dermatologist. Everything they gave me did not work at all and since I did not have insurance, I could not afford accutane. Accutane can also be very dangerous so I was scared to take it. I ended up getting insurance and not caring about the risks, so I took accutane and am now clear. However, my face has a lot of scars.

I would still have SA if I never had acne or the scars I have now, but it did contribute a lot to my issues. I don't think I'm attractive at all because of my scars and no matter what I try to tell myself, acne scars are not attractive at all. I've been shot down enough times because of my face for me to realize this. I really don't even care anymore. You kind of get used to it after a while.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Absolutely. I suffer from skin problems myself, so it would be nice, in a way, to know that he might be more inclined to understand the effect it has on my self-esteem. Even if my own skin were perfect, it still wouldn't bother me at all (and incidentally I've known a lot of girls with lovely skin who had boyfriends with acne). 

On a side note, as a girl with scarring (roaccutance helped a lot with clearing up my acne, but I'm still battling the problem) I was sceptical about finding anyone who wouldn't be repulsed by me, but to my suprise I did. Thankfully not everyone in the world is super shallow :yay


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes. I myself have acne.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Lisa said:


> When I see a guy with acne I literally think that there is no need for that in the 21st century. Dermatologists can fix that. Easily. Which is probably why I have not seen anyone with acne in years.


 Not strictly true. Accutane was a big advancement, but it does not work for everyone and in some people the side effects are far worse than acne.

There are plenty of people on the Acne.org site who will testify to this.http://www.acne.org/messageboard/


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lisa said:


> Yes, that is a lot of money.
> 
> People really suffer from acne though. It can be so bad and it leaves scars as well. Occasionally we get people on here who seem to develop SA predominantly because of their acne. I always feel very sorry. It is such a curable thing.


Try being a testosterone-fueled male in his teens. I had pretty bad acne which contributed to much of my SA in the past, if not all. I was very social before that. I tried everything too. Finally, I tried acutane BEFORE all the symptoms were discovered when it was brand new product. It worked but it also was so powerful it made the skin on my arms peel and my eyes burn and red all the time. It also caused major depression. Also, acutane depletes the oil secretions in your glands which actually contributes to a larger percentage of scars if you mess with your acne whil eon it. Your face is dry and does not have the "health" to recover properly so it becomes more readily damaged on acutane.

Strangely, more girls liked me back then when I had acne then they seem to now. Honestly, I think when we are younger girls are more prone to like "styles" of men and I was a skater.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, lmfao


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Lisa said:


> When I see a guy with acne I literally think that there is no need for that in the 21st century. Dermatologists can fix that. Easily. Which is probably why I have not seen anyone with acne in years.
> 
> I live in Europe btw and health insurance pays for acne treatments. Go and see a dermatologist. It is well worth the money.


lol, I'd love to see your precious dermatologist TRY to fix my face up...
It's NOT gonna happen.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Skylaishot said:


> lol, I'd love to see your precious dermatologist TRY to fix my face up...
> It's NOT gonna happen.


Strangely though there are no people with acne in this country. There has got to be a reason for that. Particularly since I remember seeing people with very bad faces when I was a child. Never see that nowadays.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Lisa said:


> When I see a guy with acne I literally think that there is no need for that in the 21st century. Dermatologists can fix that. Easily. Which is probably why I have not seen anyone with acne in years.
> 
> I live in Europe btw and health insurance pays for acne treatments. Go and see a dermatologist. It is well worth the money.


For some people, though, even with the help of a dermatologist acne can be difficult to clear up. What works for some may not work for others, and a lot of treatments take a long time to become effective, often even making things worse before they get better. I'm not sure about other countries either, but in England you can also spend a horribly long time on a waiting list before you get to see a competent dermatologist, depending on where you are, unless you have the cash to go private. So a lot of the time it can unfortunately be much harder to try and get the problem sorted out than it might seem.

I know you probably didn't intend it that way, but your post sort of makes me worry that people will assume those like me with stubborn and continuing problems (and who have sought help from professionals!) aren't actually doing anything about it, which isn't always the case at all, I assure you! 

You've got me curious though, what country do you live in?


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, no one is perfect. Like in all honesty WHO HASN'T HAD ACNE? Look at the puberty years. Some people suffer from acne and actually can't help the fact that they have it. 
I myself had acne in my teens and I couldnt get a date for the life of me and it tore me apart, I had all this stuff on my face and I was being judged for it. People with acne are still people. I would hate to see the pain someone would feel for being rejected for it as I know how it feels.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

TPower said:


> When I was younger, I had a terrible case of acne.
> 
> I went to the dermatologist, he prescribed me accutane.
> 
> Only.. it cost me (or my dad) 110$ a month per pack of pills. That's a lot of money for a 16-year old.


Not to mention Accutane is a powerful and sometimes dangerous treatment that can totally **** a person's health up.

To the OP - yes I'd date someone with acne. We can share skin care tips, haha.


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

mooncake said:


> You've got me curious though, what country do you live in?


Seconded.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

It is not the guys fault he has it - as long as he keeps clean, there should be no problem


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Lisa said:


> When I see a guy with acne I literally think that there is no need for that in the 21st century. *Dermatologists can fix that. Easily.* Which is probably why I have not seen anyone with acne in years.
> 
> I live in Europe btw and health insurance pays for acne treatments. Go and see a dermatologist. It is well worth the money.


Mine can't.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I remember when I would avoid looking at myself in the mirror at all times. I hated seeing my face with the million zits on it. I hated going out.

There was this cute and fun girl who wanted to meet me. I declined because I found myself way too ugly because of my excessive acne. It was also the anxiety, mind you, but the dealbreaker was the acne. I mean, there's no way in hell she would have been attracted to me.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

nycdude said:


> Girls do date guys with acne. I actually saw a couple hugging each other and I saw the guy with mild acne.


... but did that girl had zits all over her entire face ?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah...why not? We can share my supply of Proactiv.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Lisa said:


> Strangely though there are no people with acne in this country. There has got to be a reason for that. Particularly since I remember seeing people with very bad faces when I was a child. Never see that nowadays.


Aren't you from the UK Lisa? I'm sure if you walk into any highschool you're going to find at least a dozen or so moderate/severe cases. I know because 7-8 years ago I was amongst them.:mumIn these cases, I don't actually think professional help does that much (it didn't for me) it's a case of your hormones going absolutely mental at the time and no amount of meds/lotions has an effect.

*To answer the OP question sort of (in reverse). I would date a girl with acne. I don't know why but I find a little bit of light acne along the jaw line attractive for some reason. :teeth It could be something to do with my highschool crush having had it like that.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

heyJude said:


> Yeah...why not? We can share my supply of Proactiv.


lol


----------



## adopie (Oct 1, 2011)

Lisa said:


> Strangely though there are no people with acne in this country. There has got to be a reason for that. Particularly since I remember seeing people with very bad faces when I was a child. Never see that nowadays.


Just because they don't have facial acne doesn't mean they don't have it other places.

My back is attrocious :/. I have 2 creams for it now, but honestly it's getting all red and not really getting any better :/.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I had a lot of acne for a couple years when I was around 15-16. It went away but I think it caused the pores on my nose and inner cheeks to get enlarged.


----------



## J87R (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think acne is much of a big deal breaker unless the guy doesn't attempt to care for his face. If he doesn't know much about facial care to help out the acne issue I'm game (if I choose so to date him) to help him out..especially if he asks (that's pretty sweet).


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I used to crush on a guy with severe acne.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Knife said:


> Not to mention Accutane is a powerful and sometimes dangerous treatment that can totally **** a person's health up.


As someone who was on accutane, and has talked to other people on accutane, I can attest to the fact that the rewards outweight the risk. And yes the risk are high.

As someone who was on accutane I can say I don't thank the Accutane Gods enough for curing me of my horrible acne.

$110 a month is a lot. But honestly. HONESTLY!!! As bad as my acne was back then, I would pay it. I would get a job, take out a loan, rob a bank, whatever it takes. I am not kidding my acne was that bad.

If $110 a month is too much to be normal, than you aren't abnormal enough to warrant accutane.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Probably, if it wasn't horrible. 

Just a couple pimples is ok every now and then, it happens. But I'm 23 so I'd hope most guys my age have outgrown it...

I had bad acne as a teen and used proactiv and that worked I still use it sometimes if my skin feels uneven at all so I'd get him to use that.

If I was still a teenager than acne would not be an issue for me as we mostly all outgrow it..


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I had acne. I was called many names by a guy like pimple face, pimple boy, etc... LOL. I did not laugh before. I laugh now because he now has a lot of pimples and now wants to be a dermatologist.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Threads like this make me miserable


----------



## cassie46 (Jan 19, 2011)

it takes a lot to gross me out. and with acne, i dont even notice it. i look at the inside, and the eyes and smile, thats all that matters


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Lisa said:


> Strangely though there are no people with acne in this country. There has got to be a reason for that. Particularly since I remember seeing people with very bad faces when I was a child. Never see that nowadays.


Where are you? I'd love to move there just so I could defy statistics. lol!


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

Of course! I think nearly everyone suffers from acne at some point. Or bad skin at the very least. 

You ultimately want someone to love you for you, not for the external factors.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

cassie46 said:


> it takes a lot to gross me out. and with acne, i dont even notice it. i look at the inside, and the eyes and smile, thats all that matters


Agreed


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

peril said:


> Where are you? I'd love to move there just so I could defy statistics. lol!


I am going to ask around what people are taking for acne. When I find out I will totally post it up!


----------



## moonangeleyez (Jan 10, 2012)

*Dating a guy with acne*

I would date a guy with acne.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

LittleSister said:


> I love squeezing pimples


Other people's pimples? :b

I would definitely (been there, done that!), even if I didn't have acne myself (which I do, horribly). Can't help how good or bad your skin is, and it doesn't take away from how lovely I find them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL I think most wouldn't if it was severe. But acne is temporary and they have excellent treatments for it. So, don't worry.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I don't mind it, not like I don't have my own flaws


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I had acne for a quite a few years in high school, and I noticed that people (girls included) didn't really judge me on that, because I'm a nice guy. I hated myself for it though, and it's part of the reason I'am where I'am now. 

I went to a dermatologist whilst in College and he gave me some pills and they worked. My sister however still has acne and she's 24 years old. She's be prescribed almost everything and nothing works. The tablets I was given are too strong for girls, so that's a bummer. 

Lisa's statement "no people have acne in the UK" for the most part is true, but as always there are exceptions. 

Nice to see you ladies keeping an open mind.


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

I have - I didn't see the problem at all. His face cleared up a bit after a while, but he still had it terribly on his chest and back. Didn't phase me at all.. I thought he was gorgeous the moment I saw him, I fell in love with him.. thought he was wonderful inside and out.

We've broken up since, but still great friends.. but yeah, it didn't bother me at all!


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes definitely...i have acne myself and have tried everything but proactiv. My boyfriend also has acne on his back and occasionally on his face but i dont even notice it and never did. Even though my thinking is, its just skin, and i dont even notice it on other people, i still hate that i have it myself...acne makes up 25 percent of my SA issues...meh, **** skin, its whats on the inside that counts!


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, I have only had two boyfriends in my life and there were times when both had acne, but not when I initially met them, only afterwards. It wasn't bad, but small breakouts here or there and though I noticed, I didn't hold it against them because I myself had complexion problems for years and know how difficult it can be to identify irritants in the diet/lifestyle/environment that cause it. If they had really really bad breakouts..like freakishly bad.. well, I guess I'd be a little grossed out, but I wouldn't say anything because I really don't like to hurt people's feelings.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes. My boyfriend has acne and I think he's sexy. I, myself, have acne so I really can't complain.


----------

